# WISH: Ability to see latest 2 or 3 threads



## Monadnock (May 3, 2006)

It would be nice to see not only the last post title on the main forums page, but maybe 2 or 3 of them.

Sometimes the latest thread isn't that interesting, but there may be one or two behind it that are, but people may not always venture into the forum.


----------



## Kreth (May 3, 2006)

Monadnock said:
			
		

> It would be nice to see not only the last post title on the main forums page, but maybe 2 or 3 of them.
> 
> Sometimes the latest thread isn't that interesting, but there may be one or two behind it that are, but people may not always venture into the forum.


You can subscribe to forums as well as threads. Then in your User CP, you can see the latest thread for each subscribed forum.


----------



## Kreth (May 3, 2006)

Kreth said:
			
		

> You can subscribe to forums as well as threads. Then in your User CP, you can see the latest thread for each subscribed forum.


BTW, you did know about the "New Posts" button in the menu above, right?


----------



## Andrew Green (May 3, 2006)

From a technical perspective this isn't possible with the vBulletin software without doing some pretty heavy hacking that could effect server load.

There are options that get a similar effect, but for now your stuck 

Actually that's not true, I can give you one option that will give you this right now, You can get a RSS feed off of the site, and any of it's forums showing the last 15 or so topics for that section.

http://martialtalk.com/forum/external.php?type=RSS&forumids=X

where X is the forum number.  You can have it fed to a number of different apps, including Firefox or Thunderbird.

Edit:  Guess I should add the "How" 

For Firefox:

Go to manage bookmarks, then "New Live Bookmark".  Title it whatever you like and put "http://martialtalk.com/forum/external.php?type=RSS&forumids=XX" with XX as the forum id # in the feed location

The feed location appears in the address bar when you view a forum.  so "/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=75" appears if I am in the MMA forum, so "http://martialtalk.com/forum/external.php?type=RSS&forumids=75" as the feed location gives me a live feed of the latest threads in the MMA section.



			
				Monadnock said:
			
		

> It would be nice to see not only the last post title on the main forums page, but maybe 2 or 3 of them.
> 
> Sometimes the latest thread isn't that interesting, but there may be one or two behind it that are, but people may not always venture into the forum.


----------



## Monadnock (May 3, 2006)

Thanks guys. I figured it would add a bit of load having to query the DB even more than it is already.

I am familiar with the features in place already - just thought it'd be cool to tweak it a little more.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 3, 2006)

heh.  we keep breaking the server with all the goodies we load in.


----------

